# Heat-n-Glo 6000XLT won't always start



## timp4411

Hi everyone!

I have a Heat-n-Glo 6000XLT with remote RCT-MLT-HNG.  The fireplace will not start often times when I use the remote.

The pilot light is going strong and I have replaced the ThermoPile and the mV read 750 on the TP.

I pulled off most connections and cleaned and re-tightened them.  Made sure there are new batteries in the remote.

When I use the remote, I can hear the "click" sound from the remote or somewhere in the cotrol panel ujnder the fireplace.

"Usually", if I use the manual switch, the burner comes on, but there have been a few occasions where I had to try several times beofre the burner comes on.

If the TP is OK and the remote seems to be responding..,. what's left ?   The gas valve/regulater?

Oh... the remote "Flame Adjustment Hi/Lo" works fine once the burner is lit.  So the solenoid isn't "stuck".

I have tried the tapping of the solonoid/regulator but can't tell if it made any difference.  The remote still turns on the burner intermittantly.

If it's the gas valve/regulator or something fairly major like that, I'll call the local HNG service tech.  But if it's something a little simpler, like having to replace the remote or receiver, I can handel that.

I'd appreciate any guidance or suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## DAKSY

TimP said:
			
		

> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a Heat-n-Glo 6000XLT with remote RCT-MLT-HNG.  The fireplace will not start often times when I use the remote.
> 
> The pilot light is going strong and I have replaced the ThermoPile and the mV read 750 on the TP.
> 
> *That's way too high. You'll burn out the thermopile quickly at that level. Bring it down to about 550mV if you can...*
> 
> I pulled off most connections and cleaned and re-tightened them.  Made sure there are new batteries in the remote.
> 
> *Did you check the "New Batteries?" What mV reading did you get?*
> 
> When I use the remote, I can hear the "click" sound from the remote or somewhere in the cotrol panel ujnder the fireplace.
> 
> "Usually", if I use the manual switch, the burner comes on, but there have been a few occasions where I had to try several times beofre the burner comes on.
> 
> If the TP is OK and the remote seems to be responding..,. what's left ?   The gas valve/regulater?
> 
> *Sounds to me like the gas regulator is sticking. The click is the gas valve opening to let the gas thru, but the regulator doesn't seem to be working *
> 
> Oh... the remote "Flame Adjustment Hi/Lo" works fine once the burner is lit.  So the solenoid isn't "stuck".
> 
> I have tried the tapping of the solonoid/regulator but can't tell if it made any difference.  The remote still turns on the burner intermittantly.
> 
> *Try turning the remote on & if you hear the magnets "click" & the unit doesn't light, THEN rap the regulator with the plastic handle of a screwdriver. If it lights, that will probably be your problem. If it DOESN'T light, let us know*
> 
> If it's the gas valve/regulator or something fairly major like that, I'll call the local HNG service tech.  But if it's something a little simpler, like having to replace the remote or receiver, I can handel that.
> 
> I'd appreciate any guidance or suggestions.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## timp4411

DAKSY,

Thanks very much for the response and suggestions.

I'll work on it this weekend.

Regards !





			
				DAKSY said:
			
		

> TimP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have a Heat-n-Glo 6000XLT with remote RCT-MLT-HNG.  The fireplace will not start often times when I use the remote.
> 
> The pilot light is going strong and I have replaced the ThermoPile and the mV read 750 on the TP.
> 
> *That's way too high. You'll burn out the thermopile quickly at that level. Bring it down to about 550mV if you can...*
> 
> I pulled off most connections and cleaned and re-tightened them.  Made sure there are new batteries in the remote.
> 
> *Did you check the "New Batteries?" What mV reading did you get?*
> 
> When I use the remote, I can hear the "click" sound from the remote or somewhere in the cotrol panel ujnder the fireplace.
> 
> "Usually", if I use the manual switch, the burner comes on, but there have been a few occasions where I had to try several times beofre the burner comes on.
> 
> If the TP is OK and the remote seems to be responding..,. what's left ?   The gas valve/regulater?
> 
> *Sounds to me like the gas regulator is sticking. The click is the gas valve opening to let the gas thru, but the regulator doesn't seem to be working *
> 
> Oh... the remote "Flame Adjustment Hi/Lo" works fine once the burner is lit.  So the solenoid isn't "stuck".
> 
> I have tried the tapping of the solonoid/regulator but can't tell if it made any difference.  The remote still turns on the burner intermittantly.
> 
> *Try turning the remote on & if you hear the magnets "click" & the unit doesn't light, THEN rap the regulator with the plastic handle of a screwdriver. If it lights, that will probably be your problem. If it DOESN'T light, let us know*
> 
> If it's the gas valve/regulator or something fairly major like that, I'll call the local HNG service tech.  But if it's something a little simpler, like having to replace the remote or receiver, I can handel that.
> 
> I'd appreciate any guidance or suggestions.
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## timp4411

Well... sorry, I am just getting around to working on the fireplace again.
I pulled out the multimeter again andnchecked the mv readings on the thermopile.

It read 304 mV with the switch in the off positon and 74 when I turned the switch to On.

I determined the "click" I was hearing was coming from the remote control box.

I went ahead and got another thermopile as I figured sooner or later I would need it, even if not right now.

So...  how about those mV readings ?  I think they are too low, but I do not really know what they are supposed to be on this 6000XLT.

I thought they were much higher before, but I may not have had my meter set properly.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## DAKSY

TimP said:
			
		

> Well... sorry, I am just getting around to working on the fireplace again.
> I pulled out the multimeter again andnchecked the mv readings on the thermopile.
> 
> It read 304 mV with the switch in the off positon and 74 when I turned the switch to On.
> 
> *Those readings are WAY TOO LOW. In my previous post I instructed you to set them at about 550mV.
> If you can't adjust the pilot high enough to get to that - or at least 490 -500, replace the T-P.
> 74mV with the unit on doesn't generate juice to open the magnets for the gas to flow*
> 
> I determined the "click" I was hearing was coming from the remote control box.
> 
> I went ahead and got another thermopile as I figured sooner or later I would need it, even if not right now.
> 
> So...  how about those mV readings ?  I think they are too low, but I do not really know what they are supposed to be on this 6000XLT.
> 
> *Doesn't matter what unit you have. All gas unitd work pretty much the same way*
> 
> I thought they were much higher before, but I may not have had my meter set properly.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


----------



## timp4411

Bob,

Thanks very much for the response and info.

I am goign to go ahead and install the new Thermopile I have and see what happens.

The Thermopile I have in there right now is only two years old.  But I have read that they can be pretty flakey and unreliable.

I have also read that there are different types of TP's, such as Type A,B,C etc.

Seems like the difference is mostly in the mV they generate.

It would seem logical to me to get one that generates a large amount of mV so as it degrades over time, it will still generate enough to keep the valve open.

Thanks,  Tim




			
				DAKSY said:
			
		

> TimP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... sorry, I am just getting around to working on the fireplace again.
> I pulled out the multimeter again andnchecked the mv readings on the thermopile.
> 
> It read 304 mV with the switch in the off positon and 74 when I turned the switch to On.
> 
> *Those readings are WAY TOO LOW. In my previous post I instructed you to set them at about 550mV.
> If you can't adjust the pilot high enough to get to that - or at least 490 -500, replace the T-P.
> 74mV with the unit on doesn't generate juice to open the magnets for the gas to flow*
> 
> I determined the "click" I was hearing was coming from the remote control box.
> 
> I went ahead and got another thermopile as I figured sooner or later I would need it, even if not right now.
> 
> So...  how about those mV readings ?  I think they are too low, but I do not really know what they are supposed to be on this 6000XLT.
> 
> *Doesn't matter what unit you have. All gas unitd work pretty much the same way*
> 
> I thought they were much higher before, but I may not have had my meter set properly.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
Click to expand...


----------



## timp4411

UPDATE !

I just finished installng a new Thermpile.

Although the mV readings are not ideal, they seem to work and all is functioning well.  The remote and the manual over ride switch both work.

The mV reading I am getting is 450 in the Off position and 175 in the ON position.

And as usual, while I had it all apart I gave it a good vacuuming and cleaned the back deflector.  I also cleaned the glass front inside and outsite and re-installed everything for the test.

I think I am going to order another Thermopile just to keep it around for the next time I have a problem.

This is the second time the TP has gone bad on me.  Luckily they had one in stock, but it's not something they usually have and a couple of years ago I had to wait 3 weeks fo another to come in when I ordered it.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## DAKSY

I can't seem to download the HnG manual for your unit, so I'll
just ask you this: Is there a pilot adjustment screw on the front
of your gas valve? If so, attach your multimeter to the TP & TH-TP 
terminals on the valve & adjust the pilot screw to increase the mV 
output to around 550 - if you can - with the remote in the "off" position. 
There may be a chromed slotted cover screw that you will have to remove
BEFORE you can make any adjustments, & you will have to use a 
relatively small screwdriver to turn the pilot screw which is located BEHIND
that cover screw...Just make sure you replace the cover screw & snug it.


----------



## timp4411

Hi Bob.

I'll have to open it up and take a look.  You say it's right on the actual main gas valve ?

The pilot is a strong blue flame and is going strong....  perhaps "too" strong ?  Should I try to adjust it (if adjustable) so the tip of the pilot flame is hitting the TP ?

Right now it is almost surrounding the TP.

Thanks, Tim


----------



## DAKSY

The pilot flame should be encapsulating the top 3/8" of the T-P.
It may LOOK strong, but the mV should be higher...


----------



## timp4411

DAKSY said:
			
		

> The pilot flame should be encapsulating the top 3/8" of the T-P.
> It may LOOK strong, but the mV should be higher...



The flame is not currently hitting the very tip of the TP, it is "almost" engulfing it, but not completely.

I have to figure out how to adjust the position AND the pilot flame output.

Thanks,  Tim


----------

